# heating inserts on carbon arrows to rotate ?



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Not the best or safest thing to do. :thumbs_do


----------



## flamethrower (Dec 15, 2004)

corpsemaker said:


> Hey, I wanted to know if it is safe to heat the insert on a carbon arrow so I can rotate the insert. I am helping a friend tune his broadheads and have no experience with "Wolverine"? carbon arrows. Thanks


Screw in a field tip and heat that(carefully) until you can rotate the insert.Go easy with the heat and you will have no problem. :thumbs_up


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

I am sure that someone here will correct me if I'm wrong, but I think it is just fine as long as the heat is not direct upon the carbon, i.e., flame. I have been shooting carbons for the better part of 10 years. I remove inserts and turn them by heating the insert and the arrow in boiling water. takes longer but it does work and the chemical reaction that breaks down carbon (pyrolysis) doesn't occur.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

You seem to be forgetting one thing, however. Once you heat the super glue and rotate the insert, you've probably broken down the glue. CA is not meant to be broken, then used again after it's cooled. I highly doubt that the bond will be any good.

A better choice would be to use the crush washers that come on most broadheads. They're the washers that aren't exactly flat, and are shaped such that the broadhead can be tightened down to different possitions while remaining tight. Why not just find some of the washers, and use them. Besides, you'll never get the broadhead matched with the insert again more than likely.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

other then making your arrow look uniform their is no reason to match up the vane to your B/H that a myth.IMO


----------



## danceswitharrow (Jan 31, 2005)

My local archery shop sells plastic washers that are made for that problem. You can crush/tighten them until the blades are the angle you want them


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

PA.JAY said:


> other then making your arrow look uniform their is no reason to match up the vane to your B/H that a myth.IMO


I agree with this statement. It is not necessary. There might have been more reasoning for it when they used some of the old solid two blade designs on wooden shafts and shot fingers, but today, no need too bother.


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

corpsemaker said:


> Hey, I wanted to know if it is safe to heat the insert on a carbon arrow so I can rotate the insert. I am helping a friend tune his broadheads and have no experience with "Wolverine"? carbon arrows. Thanks



It's safe enough, but it's easy to ruin your arrow.

It also depends on the glue that you use. I mostly use epoxy and the one time I tried heating just the tip, it still ruined the arrow.

If you are using hot melt or super glue, you might have better luck. However, as the others have said, it's not necessary.


----------



## Scrap Iron (May 10, 2005)

If you use hotmelt you can take a pair of visegrips and clamp them on a broadhead or fieldpoint. Then heat the point and screw it in just a couple of threads untill the heat transfers to the insert. Now the insert is able to move. Though it is no big deal if your blades don't line up with your vanes. I still like to do it though. Mane thing is to make sure the broadhead is on stright.


----------



## orlybow (Jul 12, 2005)

*No heat necessary. Here's what I do*

I use the A.S.D (arrow squaring device) made by G5 to shave off just enough of the insert to line up the blades and fletching. Actually I have the A.S.D with the reversable cutting head. One end of the head is for shaving the carbon arrow and the other end is for shaving the insert. I shave (square off)the arrow first. Then I glue in the insert with two part epoxy. When epoxy has set, I then screw in a broadhead and determine(guess) how much of the insert to shave. It takes a little trial and error but usually it only takes a few turns of the shaft to line it up. This way you've accomplished two things at once. You've lined up the broadhead and also squared it up. 

All that said, I also agree that it is not that critical to line up the blades and the fletching. But you never know and I like the way it looks. However, it does make a noticable difference when you square up your b-head/field points to your arrow. It's always safer if you can avoid using any heat source at all, if possible.

orlybow


----------



## P.L. Archery (Apr 14, 2005)

There is absolutely no scientific reason to line up broadheads with fletching.

None, zip, zilch, nadda.

Some of the old prehistoric aluminum quivers held the arrows too close together, so guys would align BH's with blades only so they didn't rub in the quiver. But it makes no difference in arrow flight what so ever.


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

I didn't read anywhere where he was rotating the inserts to line up with fletching. There are legitimate reasons to rotate inserts. Those of us without an ASD sometimes need to rotate inserts to alleviate arrow wobble. There is also no need to crest arrows or apply wraps or use any certain color but we all do that too. As far as destroying the integrity of the super glue bond goes, I've never had that be a problem but it does make sense.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

why all this talk about broadhead tuning if you really want to get techinical if you have fletch and blade in line it is probably the worst thing you can do when you figure in the disturbed air coming off the blades and hiting the fletching so you neeg to figure rate of rotation arrow speed barometric pressure (yess more pressure more dirty air comming off blades) temp.when you get that all figured out then you will know where to rotate your broadhead. tuning them comes from the old 2 blade type and traditional bows lond and recurve and the archers paradox


----------



## kaffer62 (Jul 13, 2005)

I Like Mustard on my sandwiches


----------



## corpsemaker (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks for all the info. The reason I wanted to know if I could rotate the inserts is so if my friend has a broadhead that wobbles when I put it on the spin tester then I could heat the insert and rotate it a little at a time to see if I can get it to spin true. I did this with my SSlam Selects and it helped . I actually have the Montec ASD tool on the top of my "to buy list" but cash is a little tight. So, I will have to make due. Thanks guys.


----------



## wildboar (Jul 11, 2004)

Rubber "O" rings placed at the base of the broadhead work well also. NAP makes some for the Thunder Heads that can be used with any broadhead. Or just go to the local hardware and get some 1/4" O.D. "O" rings!

The ASD is great if you have the money!!! :thumbs_up 

Don't heat the shafts!!!! :thumbs_do


----------

